# Windows XP problem mit der Miniaturansicht



## Hannibal (15. November 2006)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit der Miniaturansicht unter Windows XP.

Das ganze äussert sich so, wenn ich in einem Ordner mit Bildern bin und die Miniaturansicht einschalte, dann sehe ich nur noch von den BMP Bildern die Vorschau. Von JPEG, JPG, PNG etc. alle anderen, sehe ich nur noch eine weisse Fläche also nichts vom Bild.

Wenn ich aber die Datei per Doppelklick öffne geht sie im entsprechenden Programm auf.

Tipps? Hilfe? Lösung?

Gruss


----------

